

Show HN: DroneOcular – Your Filtered List of Drone Videos and Events - ebbflowgo
http://www.droneocular.com

======
ebbflowgo
The events and videos are curated by scrapping twitter and personal browsing.
Looking to increase the awareness of drone capabilities as well as get people
more involved in the community. My twitter account is @droneocular

